# Best Selling Pens (styles and materials) ! ! !



## Tomspens (Jul 25, 2010)

What are everyone's best selling pens (both styles and materials)?


----------



## burr (Jul 25, 2010)

Around my area it would be a slim line in acrylic. I sell for 10 to 15 dollars a piece.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jul 25, 2010)

That is a complicated question. A lot depends on the type of people that live in your area. My pens sell in a small town in Alaska and most of the people buying them are "little old ladies" And they like higher end kits with girley blanks the masculine pens and the plain ones don't sell.


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 25, 2010)

Slimlines at a local craft store, the high school girls like bright acrylics. I sell pen/letter opener sets to realtors they use for closing gifts for thier clients, they prefer wood.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 25, 2010)

I sell alot of sierra's and slim's in colored acrylics. Wood is just plain, but color sells around here.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jul 25, 2010)

Cigars are consistent for me, along with Gatsbys and Majestic Squires.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 25, 2010)

Best answer I can give is...it depends.  Sometimes it is slim lines, other times it is jr gents.  And sometimes sierras, and...etc.  Every venue is different and every crowd is different.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 25, 2010)

I sell quite a few Flat top Americans for my cheaper pens, quite a few Jr Gents and Elegant Beauties, colorful acrylics or real nice woods like Amboyna and Afzelia burl, along with Irish Bog Oak, Wood with a story sell better, but Acrylics sell better, again it depends on the Venue.


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd say Cartridge pens....seem to have the 'nack' to move them!  They all wear wood, the acrylic camo looks like crap!

Trying to get things together to cast my own, probably do feathers(thanks Les for getting this idea in my mind)!




Scott (price depends on where they go) B


----------



## Pens By Scott (Jul 25, 2010)

Funnily enough, mine vary by show, if there's an entrance fee to get in, and time of year.  For the majority of my shows, the executive, in a burl, primarily.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Slims*

Slimline by a narrow margin.  I find that comforts sell fairly well and euros in pen & Pencil sets.....but based on kit sales I would say that over all Slimlines have to be the biggest sellers....either that or there are a lot of them get thrown away.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 26, 2010)

Artisans from CS are great...$40 to $60 a piece. I asked them to see if black Ti would be in the future. Jr Gents, also from CS in Black Ti and Cigars from Woodworkz do very well. Usually wood, but coffee and oddball stuff like yellow lentils in Alumalite are popular


----------



## intillzah (Jul 26, 2010)

Slimlines from a price standpoint, but Aeros for those wanting something a bit upscale...


----------



## toyotaman (Jul 26, 2010)

Slimlines sell well here.I just started with acrylics so I'm not sure about them right now.I'm working on getting some acrylic slims made up and see which one sells better next to the wood slims.
      Donny


----------



## mharris (Oct 22, 2018)

Can you tell what you sell the sets for to the realtors. I have a great realtor but I want to be fair if I sell him a pen/pencil set or a pen/envelope opener set?


----------



## mmayo (Oct 22, 2018)

I sell Sierras, Saturn/Roadster, bolt actions and Jr Aaron fountain/rollerball combos. Try both wood and acrylic as it runs in spurts for each material.


----------



## gtriever (Oct 22, 2018)

So far the three that have generated the most sales for me are Elegant Sierras, Bolt Actions, and Barons in both wood and acrylic.


----------



## jcm71 (Oct 22, 2018)

By far my highest sellers have been Slims, followed by cigars (all varieties) and Gatsbys.  Other high contenders include Liberties, and 30 cals.  My highest rollerball is a Tycoon.  I do wish rollerballs would sell better in TN (I charge more for them ).


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 22, 2018)

mharris said:


> Can you tell what you sell the sets for to the realtors. I have a great realtor but I want to be fair if I sell him a pen/pencil set or a pen/envelope opener set?



No set rules make what you want and what kit you are comfortable with I never sold to a realtor or at least do not know I did. They are just like everyone else. 

Everybody's skill set is different and the customer base is different in parts of the world. Make the best pen you can and maybe future sales will come out of it. I would stay away from realtor names and things like that. They get those in junk mail. My opinion.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Oct 28, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> mharris said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell what you sell the sets for to the realtors. I have a great realtor but I want to be fair if I sell him a pen/pencil set or a pen/envelope opener set?
> ...



Gotta agree with John on this one.  Although I've not sold many pens I've made probably close to 30 now for friends and family and it's all over the board with style and wood species.  My biggest knife customer just ordered two "trial" comfort pens after I showed him one I made for my wife.  This is a high end store in Hawaii and I showed him a bunch of different styles but when my wife showed him her comfort pen he ordered two out of Koa.  Surprised me for sure.  You never know what might happen.


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 28, 2018)

wolf creek knives said:


> Gotta agree with John on this one.  Although I've not sold many pens I've made probably close to 30 now for friends and family and it's all over the board with style and wood species.  My biggest knife customer just ordered two "trial" comfort pens after I showed him one I made for my wife.  This is a high end store in Hawaii and I showed him a bunch of different styles but when my wife showed him her comfort pen he ordered two out of Koa.  Surprised me for sure.  You never know what might happen.



The plain simple Slimline with an oil based finish was my best mover until I started making the comfort style pens.  They liked the wood with about 6 to 10 coats of Tru Oil finish.


----------

